# Beckett the Eurasier Wonder Pup!



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I had forgotten how much work a puppy is, so starting a photo thread fell by the wayside, but Beckett is currently napping sweetly beside me, so here goes!

Presenting North River's Quantum Leap - "Beckett"

One week old puppy:









Three weeks old - his color is already changing up a bit:









Four weeks old and playing outside:









Six weeks old:









And then here are just some of my other favorite pictures of him (and some group shots!) from the breeder:


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

And just a few from the last couple days that he's been home with us:

(This one might be my favorite)









It was a long day and we took a puppy nap together:









My husband was very excited about the new puppy:









Beckett and Annabel chilling in the backyard:









This one was from today at work. He's napping in my desk drawer because it's the closest to me that he could be without being in my lap...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

EEEEEEHHHH!!!!!! I'm so excited for you and jealous for me!! LOL! He's GORGEOUS!!! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! Oh my gosh he's adorable!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SO PLUSH I just want to squeeze him!! Congrats


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Puppy overload! Such a gorgeous little ball o' fluff! :becky:


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The coloring of the puppies is kinda like Shiba coloring when they are born, they look weird but when they get their adult coat it looks almost nothing like the puppy coat so I'm really excited to see Beckett as an adult  adorable puppy and now we have another breed to add to the list of different breeds on the site. Congrats on your new puppy  can't wait to hear about the antics he gets in


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! SO fluffy! I am dying here....


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay puppy!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's just the cutest puppy ever! And I love the name. . .


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am in love.


----------



## Darsithis (Jun 4, 2014)

So adorable


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Fluffy puppy!!! What a cute little guy he is! I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That is so cool and he is so perfect! Congrats!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Dying of cuteness! How are he and Annabel getting along?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, he's so cute! How did you and your husband decide on an Eurasier?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So. Darn. Cute! I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What an adorable little fluffy bear! I bet you get stopped everywhere you go with him.

I also love that you can take him to work with you. That's awesome.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG soooo cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Oh my cuteness!!!! I bet he isn't going to fit too long in his napping spot


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Super cute!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love him! So cute. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I am completely and utterly in love <3

Be prepared for lots of questions from me in the future (like 3 years from now), as I'm now 99% sure NextDog will be a Eurasier. These pictures have just made sure of that! 

By the way, I love the name, and I cannot wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

How did I just noticed this now? 

He's so fluffy, an adorable. I just want to squish him. Eeek, I'm in love him, and can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

He's adorable! There is a Eurasier that comes to daycare at the facility I work at very regularly. He's hysterical and just absolutely adorable. His name is Bob.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ahem* Updates and pictures please!!!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> *Ahem* Updates and pictures please!!!!!


seconded!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha whoops! Had my hands so full I totally forgot about updates. But here are LOTS of pictures! Everything's going very well with Beckett. We just went on vacation and had to leave him and Annabel with someone for a whole week, but he was totally fine (yay!)

He's such a good boy. And really, REALLY smart!

_At my office:_









_He's so much bigger now, this was shortly after we got him:_









































_Puppy's First Driving Lesson..._









I'll try to get more later!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness he's so adorable! His ears are starting to stand up already, love it! I want a Eurasier SO bad, but the grooming is what keeps stopping me, all that hair, lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeez, finally! haha. He's the cutest!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's so cute! What a little floof!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

YAY!! Finally! He's literally the cutest puppy ever!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What a totally huggable furball! Sooooo. Darn. Cute.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

**Ahem** Just pointing out that we haven't had an update in entirely TOO LONG!!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> **Ahem** Just pointing out that we haven't had an update in entirely TOO LONG!!!


Like x100000000000000000000000000  need more cute pictures


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> **Ahem** Just pointing out that we haven't had an update in entirely TOO LONG!!!


THISSSSSSSS. We need more photos! I'm really interested in how he is turning out.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Uuuupdaaaaatesssss, we needs them!!!!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

cute puppy picture fix (please)


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Whoops! We have really been dropping the ball on taking pictures, but here are a few more (some are older, some are this past weekend!)

































































Oh, and I also made this video of him for a 'cutest puppy' contest: PUPPY


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Beckett is turning from a cute li'l fluff ball to one handsome dude. I just LOVE him!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

he has gotten so handsome, and fluffy


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it's so interesting how their colors change as they age! I love his coloring!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

cute pup !! love love that expression


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay, pictures!! He's grown so much! Such a handsome boys!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh my gosh I think he may be the cutest pup I have ever seen! He was so fluffy and still is! He is growing up very quickly love the black muzzle.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

His face is absolutely to die for! So cute and gonna be a handsome guy!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you trim his body/leg fur?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

parapluie said:


> Do you trim his body/leg fur?


I doubt it, from having owned Shelties growing up, I can attest that that is just how the adult coat comes in. Our Sheltie boy looked all kinds of awkward for a while until the rest of his coat caught up, lol.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I doubt it, from having owned Shelties growing up, I can attest that that is just how the adult coat comes in. Our Sheltie boy looked all kinds of awkward for a while until the rest of his coat caught up, lol.


I haven't seen many in-between Eurasiers... either fluffy puppies or fluffier adults. I know that having the double coat it's generally advised not to trim them but it looked so much shorter on the body than his face! You're probably right and he just hasn't fully grown into himself yet!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

parapluie said:


> I haven't seen many in-between Eurasiers... either fluffy puppies or fluffier adults. I know that having the double coat it's generally advised not to trim them but it looked so much shorter on the body than his face! You're probably right and he just hasn't fully grown into himself yet!


It's too bad all our Sheltie pics predate the digital camera age, lol, or I'd show you what our boy looked like at that age. For whatever reason, the hair on the head and tail seems to come in first, and then the body and legs. No idea why, and it can make them look all kinds of goofy for a little while, but that's just how it seems to work, lol. I think it's adorable, and Beckett will be one giant puffball before long for sure, lol.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

parapluie said:


> Do you trim his body/leg fur?


Nope. I've done some body handling to get him used to grooming, but it's all just air scissoring near his fur. His adult coat is only juuuust starting to come in (mostly on his tail), so he'll get much fluffier and fill out a lot more over the next two years.

Hopefully more pictures soon! He really is a handsome dude. And so happy! Annabel has this sort of calm enthusiasm for everything (except snow, she goes ballistic with excitement abut snow), but Beckett is just like "Oh! A leaf! Leaves are awesome! Wind! That's great! Hey deer! Will you play with me? I love you! This is all so wonderful and super splendiferous! Yay!"

We've been doing lots of training (he's my demo dog for the videos I have to submit for training classes), but we're really going to pick it un starting in January. Going to join a training club and really work towards the possibility of competing - starting with obedience and rally and working up to agility once we've had his hips checked. As well as being the happiest dog I've ever met, he is sharp as a tack and loves training. He listens so well (at least to me, not so much to hubby) and picks up on things FAST. 

Seriously, Kuma'sMom, I owe you big time for the breed suggestion.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> It's too bad all our Sheltie pics predate the digital camera age, lol, or I'd show you what our boy looked like at that age. For whatever reason, the hair on the head and tail seems to come in first, and then the body and legs. No idea why, and it can make them look all kinds of goofy for a little while, but that's just how it seems to work, lol. I think it's adorable, and Beckett will be one giant puffball before long for sure, lol.


It's SO adorable!!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Effisia said:


> Nope. I've done some body handling to get him used to grooming, but it's all just air scissoring near his fur. His adult coat is only juuuust starting to come in (mostly on his tail), so he'll get much fluffier and fill out a lot more over the next two years.
> 
> Hopefully more pictures soon! He really is a handsome dude. And so happy! Annabel has this sort of calm enthusiasm for everything (except snow, she goes ballistic with excitement abut snow), but Beckett is just like "Oh! A leaf! Leaves are awesome! Wind! That's great! Hey deer! Will you play with me? I love you! This is all so wonderful and super splendiferous! Yay!"
> 
> ...


That's so awesome to hear! I'm probably going to have a lot of questions for you next spring/summer  I ended up meeting his breeder, actually, and all her dogs! It was so fun! I'm even more in love with the breed than I was before.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Effisia said:


> Nope. I've done some body handling to get him used to grooming, but it's all just air scissoring near his fur. His adult coat is only juuuust starting to come in (mostly on his tail), so he'll get much fluffier and fill out a lot more over the next two years.
> 
> Hopefully more pictures soon! He really is a handsome dude. And so happy! Annabel has this sort of calm enthusiasm for everything (except snow, she goes ballistic with excitement abut snow), but Beckett is just like "Oh! A leaf! Leaves are awesome! Wind! That's great! Hey deer! Will you play with me? I love you! This is all so wonderful and super splendiferous! Yay!"
> 
> ...


Awww, it was my pleasure! I'm just so glad to get to live vicariously through you, LOL! If it wasn't for the fact that I really want a running partner with the next dog, they'd be on my short list of breeds, but from everything I've read/been told about them, they're just not a breed that enjoys jogging.

Oh, for parapluie, I did a little internet digging, and while it's hard to find pics of pups in this stage, I managed to find a couple of other examples for you. Seems like hardly anyone wants to post pics of their dogs in the "ugly duckling phase", which is a shame, because I think it's adorable!

Sheltie:









Keeshond:









As you can see, the head and tail are always the first parts of the body to get fluffy, and the rest of the body plays catch up, lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL - they really DO look like baby penguins as they start to get their adult feathers...hahaha! So freaking cute!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Awww, it was my pleasure! I'm just so glad to get to live vicariously through you, LOL! If it wasn't for the fact that I really want a running partner with the next dog, they'd be on my short list of breeds, but from everything I've read/been told about them, they're just not a breed that enjoys jogging.
> 
> Oh, for parapluie, I did a little internet digging, and while it's hard to find pics of pups in this stage, I managed to find a couple of other examples for you. Seems like hardly anyone wants to post pics of their dogs in the "ugly duckling phase", which is a shame, because I think it's adorable!
> 
> ...


Ugly duckling, what a joke! They're ridiculously adorable at all stages hahah. 
BellaPup, look at them! Hilarious!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Ugly duckling, what a joke! They're ridiculously adorable at all stages hahah.
> BellaPup, look at them! Hilarious!


I totally agree, I think the phrase is used affectionately more often than not, lol.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Been a while since I added anything so here are a few recent pictures! He changed colors again and got this lovely dark saddle-like coloring across his back. This should be about where his coat color stays, though it might get a little darker. <3 <3 My handsome boy! (With some bonus Annabel in the snow shots from last night!)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

He is so handsome!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm always so excited when you post photos of him  His color changes are so pretty.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Could you maybe post a string of photos showing the color changes from pup to adult?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

aww good update very attractive breed !!! <3


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

What beautiful coloring he has! Both of your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is gorgeous! How big is he going to get?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He's so beautiful!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He is so handsome! I absolutely love his color!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

he's so handsome!!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beckett is absolutely gorgeous! I love how he is turning out.


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, he went from a ridiculously adorable little floofball to a really gorgeous boy!


----------

